# Hummus/Tabouli



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2003)

OK, when I was fat and getting fatter, I used to eat at a local Mediterranean restaraunt called the Pita House. I made my FIRST appearance in months there today...I had Chicken Scharma over hummus with tabouli.

My question...are hummus and tabouli recommended or not?  Here is a recipe for tabouli (just one I found on the net)
3   x  bunches of parsley
     1/3 c  Crushed wheat (burghui)
       2 c  Water
     1/4 c  Fresh mint (chopped) or 2
            -tbs dry
       4    Green onions, with ends
       2 lg Tomatoes (diced small)
   1 1/2 ts Salt
     1/4 ts Pepper
     1/3 c  Lemon juice (or to taste)
     1/4 c  Olive oil or vegetable oil

hummus is just chick peas mostly (isn't it?)

Pita's are right out, that I know. How's the other stuff?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

Looks good to me.  

Remember if you make tahini to count the carbs from the garbanzo beans.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 10, 2003)

I eat Tabouli on a daily basis, it is the essenc of all that is good.  It actually has a decent amount of protein in it, although be it incomplete proteins.  High in fiber too.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 10, 2003)

Hummus is sooo good 

We'd eat it even if it were going to kill us


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

Tahini or Hummus - why does it have 2 different names?

I've always called it Tahini but recently I heard it was also called hummus.

I love Babaganoosh too


----------



## Eggs (Dec 10, 2003)

That said, good job on resisting its evils Pepper 

Was listening to the radio today and they were talking about the calories involved in Chinese food and stuff.  And pasta too... but for a decent plate there were over 1600 calories in alot of the stuff.  Not easy to eat out and do it healthy style.  Unless you're a big fan of the grilled chicken salad 

Or steak.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 10, 2003)

Whats babaganoosh?  Sounds like something from the Baltics.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

OMG its awsome.  Its like Tahini but its made with eggplant instead of garbanzo beans   Its Mediterranean.


----------



## Eggs (Dec 10, 2003)

Oooh, that does sound good.  I'll have to see if I can find some when I'm out shopping one of these days.


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 10, 2003)

Tabbouleh is really, really good. I actually eat bulgur quite often as a replacement for brown rice, and really enjoy it. Babaghanouj is good. And Jodi, tahini and hummus are completely different. Tahini is just the sesame butter, while hummus is the paste made from chick peas and the sesame butter. Tahini is the base for babaghanouj as well.

Peace.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Jodi, how do u get to enjoy these things in NH?  I swear, in VT, going out to eat ethnic food is going to the Taco Bell at the mall.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Tabouli is the shit! I used to have an arabic friend and we'd make a HUGE, and I mean huge bowl and down the whole thingin 1/2 an hour. I think Im gonna make some Friday!


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

I dont like mint or green onions in it, and very little oil. Basically lemon juice, parsley, the wheat and tomatoes. Make sure everything is cut up real tiny! (and lotsa salt )


----------



## Eggs (Dec 10, 2003)

You guys are making me all hungry


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Hey Jodi, how do u get to enjoy these things in NH?  I swear, in VT, going out to eat ethnic food is going to the Taco Bell at the mall.


We have quite a few awsome Mediterranean restaurants around here


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Tabbouleh is really, really good. I actually eat bulgur quite often as a replacement for brown rice, and really enjoy it. Babaghanouj is good. And Jodi, tahini and hummus are completely different. Tahini is just the sesame butter, while hummus is the paste made from chick peas and the sesame butter. Tahini is the base for babaghanouj as well.
> 
> Peace.


Thanks for clearing that up.  I always thought it was the same thing.  Babaghanouj is my favorite


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Tahini or Hummus - why does it have 2 different names?
> I've always called it Tahini but recently I heard it was also called hummus.




Tahini and hummus are two different things. I have had tahini once seems like it was tomatos in some white sauce.

Hummus is great but what do you put it on? I used to put it on pita bread with some texas pete. I guess a cracker or two wouldn't kill me


----------



## sara (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Tahini or Hummus - why does it have 2 different names?
> 
> I've always called it Tahini but recently I heard it was also called hummus.
> ...



it's actually called hummus tahini 
hummus means garbanzo beans 
tahini means sesame butter 
my mom makes the best hummus tahini (garbanzo sesame butter flour) and babaganoosh... 

taboli is great! has anyone tried fatoosh?


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 12, 2003)

Fatoosh? I married her!

Well, actually, she married my Fatass.


----------



## nectron101 (Dec 14, 2003)

so your talking about foods of my country! Lebannon
Let me give you some information about them and how to pronounce them correctly like arabs:

Tabboola: A kind of crushed green salad < healthy!!

Hummus: garbanzo beans
left in water for 24 hours then crushed and served with some olive oil on top > also healthy.

Tahiniah: a white sauce that usually contains water, garlic, salt, mayonize and eggs. < HI FATT!!!!

Schawarma: A sandwich that contains grilled beef or chicken with some salad and tahiniah. < healthy without tahiniah.

babaghanoog: A black vegetable grilled and then brweed with garlic, salt, tahiniah and eggs > Hi Fat also..


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nectron101 *_
> 
> Schawarma: A sandwich that contains grilled beef or chicken with some salad and tahiniah. < healthy without tahiniah.



Don't forget the schawarma is wrapped in a pita bread!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the information.

The schwarma plate I usually get comes with a pita but is not already "in" a pita. Very easy to just discard the pita.

Thanks again for all the explanations.


----------



## nectron101 (Dec 16, 2003)

Damn, I ate a schawarma last night!
Need to walk for an hour more today


----------



## sara (Dec 17, 2003)

I had over 2 TBSP of Tahini butter last night wtih other nuts... just the tahini butter by it's self was 20 grams of fat!


----------

